# Newbie Problem with Siser Easy Weed - Stiff Material



## SpareParts (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello,

I am new to using a heat press and heat pressed vinyl. I am using Siser Easy Weed and am finding the vinyl to be kind of stiff after pressing in on a shirt (not soft and "rubbery" as I was expecting). Any ideas why this would be? Press set too hot? Pressing too long? I would appreciate some thoughts of any changes I can make to help with this problem.


----------



## Shayca (Oct 18, 2013)

I am new too. I think it's either too hot or pressed too long. I do 305* at 12 sec. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Easy weed is fairly thick (3.5 mils) compared to others but it offers quite a bit in return like being a hot peel.

Temperature - 302° F / 150° C
Application Time - 10-15 seconds

HotMark is thinner (2 mil) but will take longer since it's a cool/cold peel product.

Temperature - 300° and 340° F
Application Time - 15-20 seconds


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

IMO theromoflex is a better product , softer hand ,over all better feel , the seiser did feel stiff when I used it also


----------



## SpareParts (Dec 21, 2014)

I was wondering about that too, if maybe it isn't all me, but somewhat the productct as well.


----------



## woohooguy (Dec 23, 2012)

if you looking for something thinner than siser easyweed (known as ps film in most countries), try ps stretch. it is much thinner than it stretches as well. but dont expect to weed small details with that.
yes, chemica's hotmark is thinner than easyweed. but i have to say, easyweed is much more durable and faser to apply.


----------

